# "Content on Hard Drive Corrupt" Message



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some users have been reporting seeing the following message:







*Symptom*
Warning 760

*Cause*
This message appears when the content on the hard drive has errors.

*Prevention*
Turn the receiver off every night.

*Troubleshooting*
1. Press Select on the remote to delete all recorded content and correct errors. Once the receiver has finished, it will restart itself and display Attention 761. 
2. If the problem persists please contact us for additional assistance.









*Symptom*
Attention 761

*Cause*
This message appears when the content on the hard drive has errors.

*Prevention*
Turn the receiver off every night.

*Troubleshooting*
1. Press Select on the remote to continue. Attention 015 will now display. 
2. If the problem persists please contact us for additional assistance.

(Attention 015 is the acquiring satellite signal message.)
(Screens from E* publically available Tech Portal - linked from DishNetwork.com .)​Users who have received that message and *REBOOTED* their machine instead of choosing to erase their hard drive have reported being able to keep their recordings. We do not know the long term effects of rebooting vs erasing all.

If you have received this message please give a *brief* synopsis of the type of programming you record (mainly HD? mainly OTA?) and some idea of how many programs you record and delete. Also note if you leave your receiver on at night or always turn it off. If this error occured more than once mention that too!

Help us help Dish figure out this issue. Thanks!


----------



## BuckDodgers (Feb 26, 2006)

I just came home and found the same message much to the dismay of my wife (and myself as well but I can't let it show because she already wants her cable back).

You asked for a brief synopsis of recordings:

Almost 95% HD content from D*. Most of that is strictly shows off of UNIHD (yes, it's BattleStar Galactica). I hadn't really watched any of them yet so none of them were deleted. Other than that there are the 1 or 2 HD movies from one of movie HD channels each week that my wife watches. So maybe 3 or 4 hours gets deleted each week and maybe 3 to 5 hours gets added each week. I really hope they can figure this one out. 

I'm about to go try the reboot option. I really don't want to loose all of the recordings.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Had the same message this morning.. Mostly HD content recorded from OTA. However since nothing was on there that was terribly important, I just went ahead and told it to repair it.. Nothing really happened other than it went into a reboot and when it was finished all content was still there with the exception of the new TV Entertainment section was once again greyed out and no content available there when I hit the 3 key. Must have just deleted all that. Since my 625 still has all it's content under the TV Entertainment section, it must have been a delete of all that on my 622.


----------



## BuckDodgers (Feb 26, 2006)

OK... Did the reboot option and everything is still there and seems to be OK but I didn't check every minute of every show that was recorded...


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm already in the dog house switching from D* (HR10-250) to the E* (622) cause the TiVo's interface is just better... but now the 622's quirks are also driving my wife crazy. Today's whopper... a "corruption" error that required all data to be erased and with only a "Delete Now" option available. Right, so I did what anyone else would... Avoid pressing that button by unplugging the unit. Crisis avoided, the 622 booted just fine without requiring wiping out all my wife's shows. Something tells me one day it will be back and I wont be as lucky.

<Ok seems my post was moved >

Only other thing I can add is that we always shut off the unit at night...


----------



## Tim_M (Sep 29, 2006)

Good evening folks,

First time poster, long time reader...

I too had this message on my system this morning after being off for about seven hours. I found that all of my timed recordings were still intact, but the content under Movies & More and TV Entertainment were completely gone. A small loss in my opinion. 

I suspect that the above data is stored on a separate partition, and it some how became corrupt, prompting the re-format. Now, if this is a prerequisite to fixing the 3.63 software update, then I am all for it. I guess time will tell...

Tim


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I have about a 50/50 mix of SD and HD. 

However, I discovered that the Hard Drive corruption problem coincides with my receiver taking the L365 update. I had some timers recording HD shows last night around the time that L365 might have been downloading. Could that be it?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L365 did not spoll until about 2 hours ago... So I doubt it was on your box last night/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

skyviewmark1 said:


> However since nothing was on there that was terribly important, I just went ahead and told it to repair it.. Nothing really happened other than it went into a reboot and when it was finished all content was still there


So even though you said yes ("Delete Now") you didn't lose your personal content?


skyviewmark1 said:


> with the exception of the new TV Entertainment section was once again greyed out and no content available there when I hit the 3 key. Must have just deleted all that. Since my 625 still has all it's content under the TV Entertainment section, it must have been a delete of all that on my 622.


I'm wondering if the VOD section was the partition of the hard drive that needed rebuilding. Under option #2 "Movies on Demand" are the movies listed available to rent? (No need to rent them, just look for the rent buttons.)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And look for the movies that are rentable. You should be able to get a list of them. If they disappeared that could be what happend.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Got the same message this morning around 6:30 AM when I turned it on to watch the news. I clicked the Delete Now button and the box restarted. The only thing that appears missing are the VOD movies (no big loss). BTW, I always turn off my receiver when I go to bed.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

So is it fair to say its just the VOD section that gets wiped?


----------



## raygr (Apr 21, 2005)

I just got this message for the first time today sometime between 3pm-8pm. version L365. Interesting that everyone has started seeing this today. Recording mix of HD and SD. No off-air.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> L365 did not spoll until about 2 hours ago... So I doubt it was on your box last night/


I reset the 622 around 11:30 AM Pacific Time. A few hours later I called DN and they had me check the version. I went to the System Information and it said "L365". He was surprised that I had it and not L363. Maybe some got it earlier?

Also, the release of L365 and the appearance of the disk corruption on multiple systems is highly correlated.

Another possibility - did DN sent a special command in preparation for L365? Maybe some kind of disk data integrity test. And what happened to L364?

If the problem really was L363, then why did the corruption problem happen all of a sudden to so many people today?

Just trying to find an explanation for what happened today. Would be nice to hear the official word from DN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

L365 didn't go out until around 6:30pm EDT (3:30pm PDT).

What happened to L364? Good question. Verison numbers are not always sequential but usually when they skip there is a reason (such as the number has already been used - even for another model of receiver).

It's possible something went wrong with the VOD TV Entertainment downloads or a VOD movie download that the system didn't like. E* only just got the TV Entertainment downloads working. I really doubt if it was version related since L363 was out a week before the issue was seen. If I had to point the finger, it would be at the new content. But I, like anyone, would just be guessing.

Of course after eliminating the software the guessing gets easier.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I looked back and Duncan seems to be the earliest and his post indicates 11am west coast time. I am pretty sure L3.65 was not out yet. 

I have to tend to be leaning towards James that this might be content related on the VOD rather than version related. Time will tell because as more and more L3.65 folks report it will be interesting if more people see it. 

As for L3.64.. Who knows.. Version often do not just increment by one and I would not read into that a L3.64 reached the wild.


----------



## jcraigcx (Aug 21, 2006)

I got this message for the first time yesterday morning. I didn't have anything on the drive that I really needed, so I told it to go ahead and delete. The box reset but left all recordings in tact.

When I got home from work late last night and went to watch Earl and the Office, I'm now getting TONS of really bad picture break up in the recorded shows. This has never happened before and I'm very suspicious that the two events are related. I went back and watched some of the recordings from before the "corrupt hard drive" message and those appear to be fine.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I have to tend to be leaning towards James that this might be content related on the VOD rather than version related. Time will tell because as more and more L3.65 folks report it will be interesting if more people see it.


I'm not sure if this is related, because I haven't yet seen this message, but I did have some initial weirdness with my VOD content. The first night, when we only had the Friday Night Lights clip, I actually had it show up twice under TV Entertainment. One instance was 22 minutes, the other was the full length. So it looks like it's at least possible to end up with some malformed VOD content, and perhaps that can trigger this message in some cases (though it didn't for me at the time).

EDIT: I should mention that this only lasted for that night. Once the Deperate Housewives thing came down, everything was hunky-dory again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For what it's worth, 2 things from me here, neither of which will help tremendously...

I've never seen the corruption message, but I have a suspicion as to what's causing it. I hope to be able to confirm it today with the engineers.

What happened to L3.64? Software versions routinely get skipped when a production build is made from a beta version, and then that beta version is scrapped before release.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

I got that message, but get this: it was a new replacement 622 for the other one that the HDMI had issues (to put it family friendly way). 

OH, I did not break the seal until 6:30 pm and take the new unit out of the bag. 

Here is what I did: Get unit, install all cables, plug in unit (HDMI works yea). Test switch... etc...

Unit gets new sw was at level L0.56 (humm).
After dl and reprograming Memory (memory? don't you mean hard drive), unit resets.

On the bring up I get the 760 message?? Is L3.65 the problem? As it was a new unit, what the heck... wipe it... 

just my one part of the pie.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

I also got this message on Wednesday morning (I believe). This is just the first time I've made it to the forum since then.

I didn't really want all of my stuff deleted, so I did an "unplug" re-boot, and once it was up and running again, everything seemed to be fine, and I had all of my recordings.

My recordings probably break out something like this:

- SD over satellite: 60%
- HD OTA - 30%
- HD over satellite - 10%


----------



## MikesBark (Apr 20, 2006)

I got this message Wednesday afternoon after installing a replacement VIP622 receiver for the HDMI problem (same as *pjm877*).

/mike


----------



## Ewingo401 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys, been reading this forum for awhile and thought it was finally time to jump into the mix! I too received this error last night when I got home from work. I attempted the hard re-boot, but to my displeasure still got the message when the machine booted back up. So I hit select to delete everything and it re-booted again. After it came back up I noticed that none of my recordings had been deleted, however none of my timers for that day recorded...about two hours after I did this the receiver took the 3.65 software.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

After getting the "hard drive corrupt" message yesterday, I decided to look through the recordings on my 622 this evening.

Under the new "TV Entertainment" menu, I fast forwarded through all 4 recordings. 3 of them were fine. However, "Friday Night Lights" was blocky and jumbled while fast forwarding, but played perfectly at normal 1X speed!

Has anyone ever seen a problem when fast forwarding, but not when playing at normal speed?


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

brettbolt said:


> After getting the "hard drive corrupt" message yesterday, I decided to look through the recordings on my 622 this evening.
> 
> Under the new "TV Entertainment" menu, I fast forwarded through all 4 recordings. 3 of them were fine. However, "Friday Night Lights" was blocky and jumbled while fast forwarding, but played perfectly at normal 1X speed!
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a problem when fast forwarding, but not when playing at normal speed?


I haven't watched the FNL video, but I did mention in another thread that I had a malformed, 22-minute version of the pilot on my machine at one point. Maybe there was some sort of trouble with it. It was the first TV Entertainment content.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

brettbolt said:


> Has anyone ever seen a problem when fast forwarding, but not when playing at normal speed?


Yep. Hardware ECC (error correction) seems to fix it at 1x playback, but you can see the pixelation at faster speeds.

.....G


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

gsarjeant said:


> I haven't watched the FNL video, but I did mention in another thread that I had a malformed, 22-minute version of the pilot on my machine at one point. Maybe there was some sort of trouble with it. It was the first TV Entertainment content.


My FNL is 22 minutes also, which might be the correct length. It does not play back correctly when fast forwarding, but looks fine at normal speed. It might be helpful to find out if people who got the corrupt hard drive message all have a corrupt FNL, and then see if those who didn't get the message have a good version of FNL. If there is a correlation then this could be a clue as to the cause.



guruka said:


> Yep. Hardware ECC (error correction) seems to fix it at 1x playback, but you can see the pixelation at faster speeds.
> 
> .....G


Interesting, so my FNL is corrupt, but not too terribly corrupt and the hardware ECC can handle it at normal playback speed.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

I got the corrupt message but only have the Lost Survival Guide recording which was there before 3.65. Looks to me that the corrupt message is caused by a failed 3.65 update attempt. I did a soft reboot and all was OK, then turned the 622 off and got the update.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

redbird said:


> I got the corrupt message but only have the Lost Survival Guide recording which was there before 3.65. Looks to me that the corrupt message is caused by a failed 3.65 update attempt. I did a soft reboot and all was OK, then turned the 622 off and got the update.


Thats what I thought too, because a few hours after I reset the receiver I called E* to report the problem and they wanted the System Information. It clearly said L365, and the tech was surprised that I had it already. That was about 3 PM Pacific Time on Thursday. The night before it had L363. So all I know is that L365 came in sometime in between.

Several other forum members here say that L365 did not spool early enough to cause the problem, which first showed up Thursday AM.

I now think it was either a corrupt VOD movie or a maybe something else like a special disk integrity check which was performed in preparation for L365.

If everyone with the corruption message has corrupt VOD movies, then that could be a clue.

I ***really*** wish I could disable VOD downloads. I never buy them, and I would prefer that my 622 had the extra recording time and not the added wear and tear downloading movies at night.


----------



## Phaon (Sep 30, 2006)

Just joined group after "googling" message and found you guys. Here is my report:
Found message Thursday evening around 5:45pm PDT when started to watch recorded evening news. I don't know what software version I was at that time. I called my dish gruru Sam. He suggested plug pull first and not the delete button. System rebooted fine and has been fine since then. We usually forget to turn it off at night.

Software is now known to be 365, all my recordings are from Dish, no OTA connection and are a mix of SD and HD with 24 HD hours and/or 163 SD hours available. I have no VOD and no phone connection. The HDMI connector works fine feeding my Sony 34XBR960 CRT TV. 

Hope this can help.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

brettbolt said:


> My FNL is 22 minutes also, which might be the correct length. It does not play back correctly when fast forwarding, but looks fine at normal speed. It might be helpful to find out if people who got the corrupt hard drive message all have a corrupt FNL, and then see if those who didn't get the message have a good version of FNL. If there is a correlation then this could be a clue as to the cause.


Mine is 46 minutes now, after whatever happened to get rid of the 22 minute one (I had two of them at first - a doubleheader!). It sounds like we've got at least one corrupt hd message without any FNL on there, which could point to some other issue with FNL or something else entirely.

This message does seem to correlate with the activation of that TV Entertainment button, though.


----------



## REK108 (May 23, 2004)

Got the message. Did a power plug reboot. Didn't loose any previously recorded programs and have had no other issues since. I have never ordered any VOD movies.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Phaon said:


> Just joined group after "googling" message and found you guys. Here is my report:
> Found message Thursday evening around 5:45pm PDT when started to watch recorded evening news. I don't know what software version I was at that time. I called my dish gruru Sam. He suggested plug pull first and not the delete button. System rebooted fine and has been fine since then. We usually forget to turn it off at night.
> 
> Software is now known to be 365, all my recordings are from Dish, no OTA connection and are a mix of SD and HD with 24 HD hours and/or 163 SD hours available. I have no VOD and no phone connection. The HDMI connector works fine feeding my Sony 34XBR960 CRT TV.
> ...


:welcome_s Phaon and thanks for the report. Nice report for your first post.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I got this message Saturday 9/30 on a new-out-of-the-box 622, after it downloaded L365.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

M492A said:


> I got this message Saturday 9/30 on a new-out-of-the-box 622, after it downloaded L365.


At that point you weren't at risk of losing recordings!


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

So I got this message Friday morning I think  (I've been busy so I forgot to come check out dbstalk)

Anyway...I think it's safe to assume James thought process, it's the VOD part of the drive prompting this message.

So I had pretty much a full hard drive of HD/SD content (80/20 ratio) that I haven't had the chance to watch. I didn't turn my receiver off the night before this message, I fell asleep in the bedroom watching Star Wars Episode III on TV2, when I woke up to turn the TV on the message was onscreen.

I was upset but figured no big loss, the new season of all my shows didn't start yet so I just missing out on a few things, I could live with it. With that in mind I just hit erase, then the receiver turned off, rebooted itself and everything was still available on the hard drive.

One thing was different though, before I turned on Episode III the night before I saw that the TV Entertainment option was no longer grayed out so I was curious and went in and checked it out. All 3 programs were there but I didn't watch any of them and just played Episode III and went to sleep. 

After I clicked the delete option on the message and the receiver rebooted I found out that the TV Entertainment options was grayed out again and there was no content in there.

With all that in mind my guess is this message is related to the VOD part of the hard drive.

Anyway I hope the story helps some of you out there


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Merovingian said:


> One thing was different though, before I turned on Episode III the night before saw that the TV Entertainment option was no longer grayed out so I was curious and went in and checked it out. All 3 programs were there but I didn't watch any of them and just played Episode III and went to sleep.
> 
> After I clicked the delete option on the message and the receiver rebooted I found out that the TV Entertainment options was grayed out again and there was no content in there.
> 
> With all that in mind my guess is this message is related to the VOD part of the hard drive.


Great catch. That's certainly how it sounds.

EDIT - also, thanks, Dish for putting VOD content on a separate partition!


----------



## roguenode (Sep 26, 2006)

> I got this message Saturday 9/30 on a new-out-of-the-box 622, after it downloaded L365.


Same thing for me. Got replacement 622 as my first had dead HDMI port out of the box. Put replacement in, set it up, checked signal/switch, then it went to download software and froze. On reboot had corrupt msg. Let it do it's thing and it has been fine since, HDMI worked from the start.

I'm the fourth person in this thread that has had this on a fresh unit.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Today I received and installed a new out of the box vip622 and during the initial setup I got the HD Corrupt message error. I just pressed select and let it reboot and do whatever it does and it has been working fine for 6 hours. I have recorded 2 programs, 1 HD and 1 SD. I wasn't paying close attention, but I think it occureed shortly after the software downloaded and it was installing. Since this is my first setup with the 622, I was not sure what it's normal setup routine would look like.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> L365 did not spoll until about 2 hours ago... So I doubt it was on your box last night/


I woke up to the corrupt hard drive message on Thursday morning. When I checked the version number a few hours later it was L365.

Initially I suspected L365 (and still do) but a few others here think that L365 did not spool in time to cause the damage.

I'm thinking that some of us may have gotten L365 early Thursday AM, but the majority of users got it that afternoon (or when they unpacked it from the box and plugged it in ).

There is just too much correlation with L365 to discount it as the cause.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

_*If you have received this message please give a brief synopsis of the type of programming you record (mainly HD? mainly OTA?) and some idea of how many programs you record and delete. Also note if you leave your receiver on at night or always turn it off. If this error occured more than once mention that too!*_

I had the message 760 when I awoke this morning. I have 7 hours Dish HD and 8 hours OTA HD and 2 hours Dish SD recorded.

We record and delete 3 hours per day 95% HD. Receiver was and is off at night.

Last night, had one "Tv entertainment" program, today have NONE.

Don't know how many VOD movies were there last night (there have been some) but today there are NONE.

After soft reboot, message 760 returned.
After power cord hard reboot, message 760 returned.

Then chose to let it "erase" the drive and everything returned ok, all recordings were there and all timers seem to be there.
DIDNOT get message 761.

Other facts: it rained all night but there were no power outages.
For the first time ever I had to hard reboot my 510, it was off and would not turn on, this has never happened before and may be unrelated.

-Leon


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I suspect this is due to the download of TV Entertainment content and not what or how much you record on your 622 daily. This occurred to me this morning and also a number of others reported it today, so it seems to occur in groups rather than daily. And since it does not delete your recordings it must be corruption on the other partition. Looks to me like there is nothing you can do to cause or prevent the problem, but just let it reboot and continue on your way.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Was new TV Entertainment content released or was something in TV Entertainment deleted last night?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I did notice last night My Entertainment being greyed out which would indicate content was removed from My Entertainment recently. Don't pay a lot of attention to it so I am not sure when exactly My Entertainment went gray.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Well; I've had a 622 since May and had various issues with it but no major ones. I DO NOT have ANY HD capability (well no HD TV and no HD programming other than HBOHD, NatGeoHD and the other stuff that comes along with the packages).

This morning, 10/19, I got the 760 message. I thought... uh nuts... my wife has all sorts of programs recorded (mostly soaps (3 a day) and prime time stuff (Greys anatomy, dancing stars, gilmore girls, etc). Thinking I had no other option, I pressed select.... the receiver rebooted after a delay and then after a couple minutes the OSD came up and TV is fine. So I checked this board and then checked my DVR events... they are all there! I ran through a few of them quickly and they seem to be OK.

All my recordings are SD - and while we do have about 20 hours of long-term recordings (just haven't gotten to them yet), about 3 to 4 hours of recordings are recorded daily, then deleted at night. One thing I have been doing differently the past few nights is leaving the receiver on a sirius music channel (TV2) and falling asleep to it - so TV2 is "on" most of the night (well until it turns off automatically after... 4 hours? of inactivity). Other than that, I don't record ANYTHING that late at night.

One thing I noticed after "erasing all the data" is that some of the timers are out of whack... it created a timer for the jay leno show at 2:20 AM (it's not even on then btw) which it didn't complete for some reason (maybe it was already in the error page then?)

Also the "TV Entertainment" options in the DVR menu (option 3) is greyed out (not sure what it was before)


----------



## zev8910 (Oct 19, 2006)

Long time reader, first time poster  

Recieved the dreaded Hard Drive Corrupt Message today also.

Last used the DVR about 1am central time 10/19/2006.
Watched live espnHD while recording mythbusters in standard def.
Turned everything off for the evening.
Wife just got home from work and turned it on (5pm central 10/19/2006)

Bam! Hard Drive Corrupt.
Soft reboot using button on the front didn't fix the problem.
Power cord unplug and plug back in didn't fix the problem.

After reading the posts, I coaxed her into pressing the delete all items.
The screen went blue, then the 622 rebooted, acquired sats, and worked.

She said all the timers are there, all the recorded events are there.

This is the first issue i've run into with my 622. I've had it since march and have been using HDMI from day 1 with no problems on a Mitsubishi WD-52.

Will head home in a bit to check it out myself and if I see anything out of the ordinary, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems that a lot of people are getting the message today and last time we saw these type of reports they came in around the same time. Wonder if anyone that saw it the first time it was reported got the message again?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I, too, got the message today for the first time on BOTH of my 622s.

Common Dish. Stop pushing "TV Entertainment" until this is fixed (or forever, I don't care).

I bet the phones are ringing off the hook at Dish-Net Central. Good. Maybe they'll notice.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I just posted in the 356 bug thread, missed this one until now.

I just got the 'corrupted' popup, coming out of standby. I turn off my 622 every night (such as 'turn off' is, really standby). I watch a fairly random mix of HD and SD, virtually no OTA. I use HDMI and optical audio.

I let it proceed, since that's the only choice. After 5 minutes or so of blank screen, I did a front-panel reboot. All my recordings are still there, as are my timers, etc.

First time I've had a problem, in about 5 months of use.


----------



## robo45h (Jul 8, 2003)

I just received the "Content on Hard Drive Corrupt" message. I should have taken a breath, searched the web, come to this forum, and seen that people who clicked "OK" didn't REALLY lose the content on the hard drive (despite the quite clear message indicating you would). Instead, I panicked and unplugged the receiver and restarted it. Everything is there... but I have no idea if I'm in a bad state or not. THis is the first really scary wackieness I've had with my 622 in about 3 or 4 months of use. I have ZERO OTA usage (never hooked up the external antenna simply due to annoying cabling issues). Hard to say if my recordings are mostly HD or SD; probably mostly HD. But we all suspect the stupid VOD stuff is the problem now.


----------



## elousv (Oct 20, 2006)

Add me to the list, got it today for the first time. Tried hard boot twice, same message. Let it do it's thing and after it came back up it appeared that all of the programs that I had recorded were still there. Watched a few seconds of several random ones. There are 10 hours HD left and 68 hours SD. I don't use OTA or HDMI. The software is L365. The phone is connected. I have never recorded VOD. There were no programs set to record every day or episode.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been lurking as a visitor on this site since before I upgraded to my 622 in March, 2006. I get a lot of useful info here - Thanks!!

But this error needs to be listed by everyone and posted, so a fix can be implemented.

Today I went to turn on the 6:00 news, and had that message as well. We use the DVR function quite a bit, but there were only a few unwatched programs, so I just let it do it's format. As with the other posts, the screen went blank, and the system did a reboot. The 6 programs were still there.

Our receiver is shut down / put in standby every night.

We do not use VOD.

We do record quite a bit of OTA in HD, and programs in both SD and HD off the dish. Up untill today, there has been only one quirk that I have noticed, and it only started a few weeks ago.

When recording OTA in HD, the program timer starts and stops as expected. However, when you go to the playlist, there is a notice on the OTA programs that says something like: "The system has recovered from a serious error". But the program is there and there is no problem with either the audio or video. The dish programs do not have this error listed. Has anyone else had this type of error message?

I was also wondering if there is a procedure to reformat the entire drive? There is nothing in the manual about it. I am assuming that all the setup options are being stored in non-volatile memory. If that is not the case, then this is not such a good idea...........

And again, thanks for a great site.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s JSIsabella

This corrupted message occurred a few weeks back and it has occurred again today. Seems to come in bunches and it has been indicated that Dish is aware of this issue and is working on a fix. So far it seems to not effect My Recordings so that is a good thing. 

Hope you decide to hang around a while.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Seems that a lot of people are getting the message today and last time we saw these type of reports they came in around the same time. Wonder if anyone that saw it the first time it was reported got the message again?


I got the message last month and have not gotten it since.

When I first got the corrupt message I had some timers set for overnight. Have not had any overnight timers since. So I wonder if the timers have something to do with it?


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the corrupted message yesterday on 2 of my 3 622's. Both of them were fine after I selected delete and they rebooted. All of the recordings were intact on both. None of the recordings on either one were OTA. My third 622, which I use to record a lot of OTA shows has not had the message yet.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

One more user with the error for the first time yesterday. I tried a soft reboot but got the same message again. After the delete all my recordings were still there. 

I wish they would at least make the message sound a bit less ominous.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I had this message for the first time yesterday too and the hard reboots did not get rid of it so I had to let it do it's thing. I could care less that the TV Entertainment all seems to be gone (I didn't look at the rest of the VOD BS) but what really has me ticked off is that it missed a timer, presumably because it was sitting there with the corrupted hard drive message! They need to disable the VOD downloads until they get this problem fixed!!!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Same here. Saw it yesterday when I brought my box out of stand-by mode. After selecting ok (only 3 recordings on my 622 and they were all dups of OTA recordings on my 942 which still gets more use) and a forced soft-reboot, the only thing missing was the TV Entertainment 'stuff'.

Yet another reason I've been slow to move all of my viewing habits over from my 942.


----------



## datbeme (May 17, 2006)

Add me to this list as well. Did the same thing. Got home late, box was in satndbye mode, I pushed select button and got the 760 message. I did the soft-boot and everything went ok, nothing missing.....However missied both of my timers for that evening since it was stuck in that stupid error screen! This REALLY ticks me off, Dish better do a better job of 'lab testing' before they start sending this garbage down and screwing up our timers....and mabye worse next time like actually erasing everything as the message indeed promises.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

I came home yesterday to a message saying that my HD had become corrupted and I needed to delete all programs. The only option was to hit select on a Delete Now button. I have several shows not watched yet so I decided to pull the plug and reset. It booted up just fine and I was able to watch my shows. 

Anyone else seen this or know of a way to repair the HD without losing your recirdings?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Read this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65633


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

dturturro said:


> I came home yesterday to a message saying that my HD had become corrupted and I needed to delete all programs. The only option was to hit select on a Delete Now button. I have several shows not watched yet so I decided to pull the plug and reset. It booted up just fine and I was able to watch my shows.
> 
> Anyone else seen this or know of a way to repair the HD without losing your recirdings?


Happened to me last night too. Soft boot and hard boot did not cleat it so I hit the OK button and didn't lose anything. But it was scary.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Happened to me last night too. Soft and hard boot did not clear it so hit the delete now button and it eventually came back up with no lose of recorded programs.
DISH, this needs to be fixed......................................


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

It happened on my "F" version this afternoon. Before seeing the corruption screen, the 622 was in standby since yesterday evening (when the TV Entertainment selection was white, and the folder had content). After the reboot, the folder was empty. My other receivers have new content in TV Entrainment. I think that moderators are correct in their theories. The corruption may occur when the content in the folder is revised by E*. The content in My Recording is fine.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Yesterday my 622 claimed "Your hard disk is corrupted. All contents must be deleted". Huh? Delete my cache of shows? Not on your little silicon life!

So rather than accept it (OK was the only option), I hard-booted the system via power switch-hold. And it came back alive. No need to delete the hard disk, and we watched a PVR'd show off it just fine.

Has anyone else has this experience?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s JSIsabella
> 
> This corrupted message occurred a few weeks back and it has occurred again today. Seems to come in bunches and it has been indicated that Dish is aware of this issue and is working on a fix. So far it seems to not effect My Recordings so that is a good thing.
> 
> Hope you decide to hang around a while.


Ron, from the reports I've read it does prevent new recordings in "My Recordings" while it is there. I also did not lose any previous recordings but I'm concerned it will happen while I'm not home and it wont record until it is reset?????
I agree with the suggestion that they stop VOD until it's fixed.

Leon


----------



## padds (Feb 2, 2004)

Got the message yesterday when i turned it on at 8pm. Was not too worried about the recordings, I mainly watch what I record within a day or so and it was a slow day. Mix of things recorded, OTA HD, SD and Hd from the satellite. Indeed that day it had only recorded one program, an SD program from History channel, it had not recorded anything since the day before. System was in standby since 11pm the previous night.

Hit select and let it do its thing and reboot..... odd part wss all my recordings were intact when it came back, it did not actually nuke anything.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

langlin said:


> Ron, from the reports I've read it does prevent new recordings in "My Recordings" while it is there. I also did not lose any previous recordings but I'm concerned it will happen while I'm not home and it wont record until it is reset?????
> I agree with the suggestion that they stop VOD until it's fixed.
> 
> Leon


Leon,

Based on the reports.. Still have not seen anyone have a multiple occurance it is seems that after it happens it does not seem to repeat. I think that lower the likelyhood of someone keep running into it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

One of my 622's has joined the party and wanted to erase the corrupt disk. This machine had been off all day since its schedule reboot at 8am, and I had just turned it on at 10:30 PM. I let it do the delete and, as had been said, it erased the VOD partition. All VOD contents and TV entertainment content disappeared, and it even had to reload the VOD application for the first time. My recordings were still all there.

Hopefully this bug is truly restricted to screwing up the VOD partition, as I wouldn't want anyone to lose their own recordings.


----------



## crackasmile (Nov 15, 2004)

I just got the Vip622 (purchased new), hooked it up, went through all setup stuff and downloaded the newest software and program guide. I was looking at the program guide when I got the "corrupt hard drive" message. Programming isn't even activated on it yet thus no recording at all and already had it corrupted.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

crackasmile said:


> I just got the Vip622 (purchased new), hooked it up, went through all setup stuff and downloaded the newest software and program guide. I was looking at the program guide when I got the "corrupt hard drive" message. Programming isn't even activated on it yet thus no recording at all and already had it corrupted.


You don't need to be authorized to receive VOD. Apparently that is the partition that can be corrupted and is causing this error.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

crackasmile said:


> I just got the Vip622 (purchased new), hooked it up, went through all setup stuff and downloaded the newest software and program guide. I was looking at the program guide when I got the "corrupt hard drive" message. Programming isn't even activated on it yet thus no recording at all and already had it corrupted.


As a retailer we test each receiver and download software prior to installation in the field. So far all start ups that take a download will experience this error. It seems to reboot and in a couple of minutes all is fine. I think it has to do with the software release and not anything that is done by the user (recording, leaving on for extended periods of time, etc.).... We are experiencing this on receivers straight out of the box. We are batting 1000 on this....

RIck
Freedom Satellite Systems, Cleveland OH
216-267-5076


----------



## guillermopelotas (Oct 9, 2006)

robo45h said:


> I just received the "Content on Hard Drive Corrupt" message. I should have taken a breath, searched the web, come to this forum, and seen that people who clicked "OK" didn't REALLY lose the content on the hard drive (despite the quite clear message indicating you would). Instead, I panicked and unplugged the receiver and restarted it. Everything is there... but I have no idea if I'm in a bad state or not.


I *WISH* I panicked. I got this message two mornings ago, and with my glasses off and being 1/2 asleep, I thought it was the "not connected to the phone line" message so I just pressed OK.

Nothing happened, so I pressed OK again. Then got closer and realized that I had the bug that I'd read about on the forums.

About 7 hours left of HD recording left to go, so it was pretty full, mostly of SD recordings.

All gone. Every last piece of it. I guess on the bright side I got myself a shiny cleaned up hard drive.

We were *NOT* happy. I've never used a free PPV coupon in the 10 years that I've had Dish...even after the WebTV debacle. If this does turn out to be related to VOD, I'll be the first one to link to Techdirt if they don't fess up and apologize with programming in hand. Well....maybe not the FIRST one, but near the front of the line


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

guillermopelotas said:


> About 7 hours left of HD recording left to go, so it was pretty full, mostly of SD recordings.
> 
> All gone. Every last piece of it. I guess on the bright side I got myself a shiny cleaned up hard drive.


Are you saying you actually lost all the programs you recorded in "My Recordings"? I have not seen a report of that (other than one user who lost some of his "My Recordings" and it turned out they were deleted to make space of other recordings).

If you have lost programs from "My Recordings" (especially all of them) E* would most likely want to know more about your machine and experience.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

guillermopelotas said:


> I *WISH* I panicked. I got this message two mornings ago, and with my glasses off and being 1/2 asleep, I thought it was the "not connected to the phone line" message so I just pressed OK.
> 
> Nothing happened, so I pressed OK again. Then got closer and realized that I had the bug that I'd read about on the forums.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about this guillermopelotas. If so you are the first (myself included), that lost recording on "My recordings" due to the corrupt message. Hmm anyone else lose their recording right after getting this message?


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

This message finally got my 622 this morning. My wife calls me in a panic and I tell her just to hit the Delete Now button. Thankfully, after it takes a few minutes to reboot, she calls me and tells me all is well. My Recordings are all still there. The only unusual thing I noticed last night was that TV Entertainment was active around 7:00pm MST and grayed out by 10:30pmMST. Just like everybody else, I suspect this has to do with the TV Entertainment feature.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That seems to be the consensus.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Does anyone know if timers still fire when the 622 is in this state?


----------



## WilliamC (Jun 18, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Leon,
> 
> Based on the reports.. Still have not seen anyone have a multiple occurance it is seems that after it happens it does not seem to repeat. I think that lower the likelyhood of someone keep running into it.


I have had multiple occurances. It happened when they first added the TV entertainment feature in Oct. and Yesterday. They need to turn this damn VOD off!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I assume by multiple you mean twice with the same receiver? Given the nature of this issue, It would not surprise me. As for turning off VOD, that might do more harm than this issues seems to do. 

As for timers.. Not sure David, When I got it I just did the ok and I did not have any timers set to fire.


----------



## guillermopelotas (Oct 9, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Are you sure about this guillermopelotas. If so you are the first (myself included), that lost recording on "My recordings" due to the corrupt message. Hmm anyone else lose their recording right after getting this message?


If you're asking if I'm sure if I lost all my recordings, believe me I would know. Had many, many, many shows wiped away. As for the specifics of the message, like I said...my glasses were off, so I didn't know what I was OK'ing. But I lost every one of "My Recordings." Didn't seem to be anything else on there either.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

By sure... You are the first post I have read that had recorded content on "My Recordings" wiped. That is why I asked. All other experiences did not have any content loss on "My Recordings". That is why I asked are you sure.... Would really be curious if you got the 760 message right before it. Did you notice if the message number was 760? 

Up until your post, I considered the error benign in nature. After yours, I am more concerned...


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

RWATTS said:


> This message finally got my 622 this morning. My wife calls me in a panic and I tell her just to hit the Delete Now button. Thankfully, after it takes a few minutes to reboot, she calls me and tells me all is well. My Recordings are all still there. The only unusual thing I noticed last night was that TV Entertainment was active around 7:00pm MST and grayed out by 10:30pmMST. Just like everybody else, I suspect this has to do with the TV Entertainment feature.


My 622 got dinged with this for the first time last night too. I've had it for a month with no problems. I went with the "Delete Now" selection and same as you, after a reboot, all was well and my recordings were still there. I did note that the "TV Entertainment" was grayed out after the reboot. Don't know if it was active prior, as I was just turning it on for the first time yesterday when I got hit with the error. I turn it off (stand-by) every night, however that didn't didn't seem to save it from this glitch. It would be nice if E* would get around to a fix for this. It would seem a new software release should be due pretty soon....then again from what I've read here....that can be more curse than blessing.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Does anyone know if timers still fire when the 622 is in this state?


IIRC another poster missed some timers until they either hit OK or did a reset.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Got my message like this for the first time this morning. My 622 is powered off every night. Did a front panel re-set and the message went away. Checked my recordings -- all there, schedule for last night fired appropriately and schedule for today in line to fire as it should. Don't pay much attention to the TV Entertainment thing so I don't know if it changed, right now it shows 2 Food Network items. That's all the info I have. Don't know why this happened now. Assume my recordings are o.k. -- I haven't played any of them yet. Also, don't usually turn system on in the morning so maybe it's possible that this message has been there other mornings but is gone by evening when I turn it on -- doubtful, but with stuff anything is possible!


----------



## lcajiga (Feb 24, 2004)

Got the message for the first time yesterday. Front panl reboot and all recordings still there. Seems that this is happening to all receviers sooner or later. Mine is working fine since. Hope Dish will fix that error soon.


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

The green power light came on this morning for about 3-4 minutes and went off. I turned the 622 on and got the Hard Drive Corrupt message. Did a hard reboot and everything seems ok. So??????


----------



## okypinoky (Oct 23, 2006)

My wife called this morning to indicate the same error on my HD DVR as most others have received. This is a new box (about one month old). I had her unplug the unit, wait a few minutes and plug it back in. She let it do it's thing and after it came back up it appeared that all of the programs that I had recorded were still there (obviously). She watched a few seconds of several random ones. There are 10 hours HD left and 68 hours SD. I don't use OTA or HDMI. The software is version in unknow - I will look tonight. Can anyone say why this matters??

The phone is connected. I have never recorded VOD. There were no programs set to record every day or episode and I have no idea what "TV Entertainment" is, so I can not comment on that - maybe someone can educate me.

I never (ever) had this problem with TiVo and DirecTV. This event is MORE than enough to cause me to go back to them. This should not occur - PERIOD. Anyone disagree and/or suggest what I should do next??


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just chalk it up and continue to enjoy the features of your 622. Stuff happens when you use high-tech equipment. This error appears to occur only once per box so you are done with it most likely. I think Mark has already said the fix for this will be in the next software release. Sorry if I got this wrong Mark (not trying to put words in your mouth, but I think I remember seeing this).


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

For what it's worth I've joined the club this morning by seeing the dreaded message. I did a power button reboot and the unit restarted without problem. It doesn't look like any recordings were lost. I didn't check VoD since I never use that feature.

I already find VoD a waste of disk space, if this is also causing this problem we should start a petition to Dish to opt out of this 'feature'!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This issues does seem to come in blocks. I believe Mark indicated that this should be fixed in the next release. 

As for petitioning, feel free. I know a lot of people want to claim the VOD space for there own use and are looking for any reason to make an argument, but given the ramification of adding such a feature I personally don't think we will see an disable feature. 

I see it like the Dish home feature, it is there and part of the feature set. You can choose to use it or not. Most people don't want to, but obviously Dish feels there is a business reason for adding this type of functionality because they are devoting resources to do it. 

Kinda of like a Camera.. Has a lot of features but most people will only use a small subset of them. The difference here is that the VOD includes a chunk of Disk space that some of us would love to have for our own. Reality is that this was never included in the stated disk available numbers and therefore I doubt we will see this area being turned over for general use. 

My only hope is as time goes on more compelling content will appear and this area will provide some value... Based on what I see in My Entertainment, it definitely is in the baby stages..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've been told it's fixed in the next release, and haven't seen the message on my receiver...


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been using my 622 for two months and got the corrupt message this morning for the first time. My unit is turned off every night and when I turned on this morning the "Content on Harddrive Coorrupt" error message was waiting for me. I just selected OK and after the reboot, all my recordings were still there.


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

I just joined the Corrupt Hard Drive Club (message 760) this morning. ONE of my two 622's had the message displayed when I turned it on for the first time in a couple of days. I too, chose to hit the delete button (figuring all my recording were toast), however the machine re-booted and all my recordings were intact. 

After reading the posts in this thread, it looks like this is happeneing in bunches, and if I'm not not mistaken today may be another one of those bunches.

One thing though...an installer (MR- Rick) has posted here that all of his 622's have this error staright out of the box, and moderators here have said this seems to be a one time event per box. Well, Rick is my installer and if he is "batting 1000" with this error right from the box, this then would make this the second time for this box to show this error. Any thoughts? 

Hope this helps for your troubleshooting. 

-TV Director :listenup:

Dish 1000
2 - 622's
1 - 942
1 - 501
1 - 4700


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in the club as well. Lost my HD corrupt virginity yesterday. I just choose to unplug it and reboot and everything was fine. 

Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be...


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I seem to have joined the "Hard Drive Corrupt message" club yesteday, and my wife absolutely freaked out when she saw the message (she has about 6 hours of HD and 10 hours of SD programs saved). Thanks to the info here, I was able press the Select button with a fair degree of confidence that the recordings would survive the "format", and lo and behold, they did.

My 622 gets turned off every night, and we've never used the VoD. While this is most certainly a system message that gets your attention, if the corruption is limited to the VoD partition, perhaps a more specific message to that effect would limit the "freak-out" factor, although a true fix would be even better.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> This error appears to occur only once per box so you are done with it most likely.


Na, I've seen the problem twice. Lost two timers yesterday because the box was in this state (I turned on the TV after noticing the Red Light NOT on).

This needs to be fixed ASAP.

Mark, it the release still due this month?


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve_53 said:


> Well, I seem to have joined the "Hard Drive Corrupt message" club yesteday, and my wife absolutely freaked out when she saw the message (she has about 6 hours of HD and 10 hours of SD programs saved).


My wife's face was also a picture. making me laugh thinking about it


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

I got the delete message for the first time last night when I got home. I record 60%HD and 40%SD.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

My 622 and I joined the club this morning -- with a mostly full hard drive (133 network series events, meant to see me through the dry stretch between the end of November sweeps and the return of most series in February). Called dish network, and they had me do a soft reset. It worked, but the CSR told me to check new recordings for corrupted file. Only had two new ones, both fine.

Having read this thread, I'll check VOD section on my receiver.

Given the way this has always appeared in clumps before, I'm surprised I'm the only one reporting this problem today??


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jake Collins said:


> Given the way this has always appeared in clumps before, I'm surprised I'm the only one reporting this problem today??


I think it is like a virus. Once you have it you are imune.:hurah:


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

I got the message last Friday night. I've had the 622 since June (921 since January '04), and always leave it turned off at night. I paniced, thinking of all the movies I've been accumulating for the grandkids to watch when they visit for the holidays. I automatically hit "Select" even as I was trying to think of an alternative, and it started rebooting. After several minutes of heart palpatations, the picture returned and, to my utmost relief, all the recordings were still there. I've since watched some of the old recordings, recorded and watched new shows, and everything is fine. Whew!!!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

JackS said:


> I got the message last Friday night. I've had the 622 since June (921 since January '04), and always leave it turned off at night. I paniced, thinking of all the movies I've been accumulating for the grandkids to watch when they visit for the holidays. I automatically hit "Select" even as I was trying to think of an alternative, and it started rebooting. After several minutes of heart palpatations, the picture returned and, to my utmost relief, all the recordings were still there. I've since watched some of the old recordings, recorded and watched new shows, and everything is fine. Whew!!!


Happened to me on Friday! I just did a soft reboot. Everything was fine afterwords.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think since it was stated that the issues is suppose to be addressed in the next update and it is a known issue, people have stopped posting that they are seeing it... Just a thought. I had it happen a few weeks back saw a few posts from others and did not indicate that I saw it.


----------



## zev8910 (Oct 19, 2006)

Content On Hard Drive Corrupt message appeared for the second time for me over the weekend (12/8 or 12/9). 

Had about 12 hours of HD recording remaining on the disk.
TV Entertainment was grayed out afterwards.

We had a huge snow / ice storm here about a week ago that covered everything, including the dish. The storm occurred overnight. 

Maybe the download of the VoD becomes corrupted if it's interrupted.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

"Content On Hard Drive Corrupt" is an ERRONEOUS ERROR MESSAGE.

It means they deleted material they had put on the TV Entertainment area of your hard drive. 

IGNORE IT!!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> "Content On Hard Drive Corrupt" is an ERRONEOUS ERROR MESSAGE.
> 
> It means they deleted material they had put on the TV Entertainment area of your hard drive.
> 
> IGNORE IT!!


It is not erroneous, the content is corrupt. It will, whether you respond immediately or not, reinit one of your partitions. Because of the way they are recording the TV entertainment, it is most often that partiton and most people could care less if it is initialized. Some have been unlucky enough to have something go wrong with there regular content partition and lost all their content.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> It is not erroneous, the content is corrupt.
> ...
> Some have been unlucky enough to have something go wrong with there regular content partition and lost all their content.


Agreed that the content is corrupt, but in my case it wasn't UNlucky! Connected an unformatted replacement SATA drive (correct model #), got the message, formatted the new drive and I have something I can use instead of my regular drive. Fitting 3 Sunday NFL games in HD would push off a LOT of stuff on the regular drive.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

CABill said:


> Agreed that the content is corrupt, but in my case it wasn't UNlucky! Connected an unformatted replacement SATA drive (correct model #), got the message, formatted the new drive and I have something I can use instead of my regular drive. Fitting 3 Sunday NFL games in HD would push off a LOT of stuff on the regular drive.


Now that is interesting!!!


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Joined the club today. Power cycled and found no recordings missing. Still have stuff in the TV Entertainment section too, but since I never look there, I don't know if it's the same stuff as before, or if something is now missing there. (Don't really care, either.)


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I got the "warning" Thursday evening. I thought it might be because we had had a power flicker & it was raining hard & losing signal. Since I didn't have anything I absolutely needed to save, I pressed Select. All of my recordings were still there. We've now been without power for 54+ hours, but I hooked up the 622 & one TV to the generator last night & all seems well.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> Joined the club today. Power cycled and found no recordings missing. Still have stuff in the TV Entertainment section too, but since I never look there, I don't know if it's the same stuff as before, or if something is now missing there. (Don't really care, either.)


Ditto, ditto and ditto. Seems odd that many have suddenly gotten this again. If it's an erroneous message, why is a reboot forced upon us?


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

I got "the warning" on Thursday morning, did a soft boot, and no problems since. I didn't lose any recordings and the entertainment button is greyed out. This was the first time it happened to me. I was glad I had read about it here, or it probably would have upset me!


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

I just got the message for the first time last night. Since I hadn't seen this thread, I was very upset to say the least. The last thing I wanted to do was erase all of my shows. Heck, I have the entire season of "The Unit" recorded in HD and I haven't watched a single episode yet. I figured I'd see what happened if I did a soft reboot instead of hitting select. Man, was I relieved when the thing booted back up and everything was still there. Little did I know, it wouldn't have mattered either way.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I got the message this morning (12/22) when I turned the receive on. I did a front pannel "reset" and things appear to be ok.........we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

Another data point:

We just got hit with this for the first time last week (sorry, I don't remember what day exactly). We were very upset, having lived through way to many "purgings" over our years with Dish using the DP 7100 and 921 receivers. I was grumbling about the button saying "OK" since it clearly wasn't OK. So, I held the power button down until it rebooted, and surprisingly, all of our recorded shows were there. I hadn't read this thread, so I didn't check to see if our Entertainment shows were there (I only check them from time to time), but frankly, I don't care about those. I was just very relieved that our shows were still there. So far I'm liking the 622 better than the 921 or 7100, but that's not too hard to do.

///[email protected]


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I just turned on the 622 and the TV today (03-29-07) and got this message about the harddrive. The 622 is only 22 days old. I hope that this will be fixed with the new software when and if it does come my way.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

Same message this morning, 6 weeks old machine.

Luckily no recordings were lost. Had me panicked there for a sec.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

biz said:


> Same message this morning, 6 weeks old machine.
> 
> Luckily no recordings were lost. Had me panicked there for a sec.


You and every one else should report if and only if you have this happens on your machine after L401.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I awoke to to find the 760 corrupted hard drive error message, didn't lose any events. It now has a grayed TV Entertainment bar. This was on a, "F" version running on L366.


----------



## bdr1968 (Dec 16, 2006)

L366 here too. Got the delete message, but didn't lose any recordings even after pressing the Select button.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

I got the message this morning also . I thought it had to do with possible software upgrade. Maybe not.


----------

